# Samsung LNS-4692D Backlight issue?



## CaptainHero (Oct 29, 2008)

I've got a 46" Samsung LCD TV, and last week the screen went black. I turned it off, unplugged and plugged it in, turned it on and the picture came back, but it's very dark on the right side. I did some research online and found three possible issues:
1. Video (timing) Control Board. This would cause the screen to go black, but since I have a picture, I don't think this is the problem.
2. Backlight Inverter boards. There are 2 of them, left and right, and since the left side of my TV looks fine, I suspect this could be the culprit.
3. Fluorescent Backlight Lamps. What do they look like? Where are they located? How many? Where can I get them and how expensive are they? I don't know. I've read that they can't be purchased or replaced.

Does anyone have knowledge of LCD TVs, so they can enlighten me on the fluorescent lamp issue? I can get the backlight inverters for about $90, but don't want to spend the money if the lamps are the problem.


----------

